# من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!



## meery (10 أكتوبر 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بصوا بقي يامعلمين 
انتبهولي كده وصحصحوا الساعة دلوقتي 07.05 مساء
ولسه مانامت بسببوا
هتجننوني خليتوا شعري يقع من كتر اما شديت فيه 
بصوا 
من النهاردة ومن الساعة دي 
مفيش زفت مواضيع محدش عاد يكتب مواضيع هنا 
عايزين تكتبوا حاجة اكتبوها برة مش هنا 
مش طالبااااكوا بقولكوا 
دا اللي ناقص كمان 
اما انا مسكت الاشراف هنا ليه 
ولو حد ناوي يكتب مواضيع يكتب موضوعين بكتيره اوي 
وليه موضوعين خليها موضوع واحد كفاية 
وليه تكتبوا اصلا متكتبوش اعملو اللي قولتلكوا عليه واكتبوا برة مش هنا
مش ناقصين والنبي 
كل شوية موضوع مخالف ومتكرر وبلاوي زرقة 
هصرف عليكوا من جيبي كمان واصلحلكوا ولا ايه 
ارحموني 
قرفتوني في عيشتي حرام عليكوا 
كان يوم مليان رعد وبرق وزعابيب يوم ما مسكت الاشراف 
سيبوني في حالي
انت ياللي بتزغر بعنيك انت ايوة بتبص عالموضوع بقرف كده ليه
مش عاجبك 
طب اعمل حسابك بقي ان مواضيعك كلها مخالفة 
هاه ومنتش معتبها تاني 
يانا يانت في المنتدي 
مش عارفين نربيكوا ولا ايه 
تعبتوني الله يتعبكوا 
وليكن في معلمكوا اللي هيعترض 
هغوزه 
مش هسيبه غير وهو متعور 
واللي مش عاجبه ميتكلمش اساسا 
يتكلم ليه 
وكمان مفيش ردود علي اي مواضيع 
اللي عايز يرد يدفع نص جنيه في الخزنة برة وبعدين يرد 
هو ده النظام 
وقايمة الاسعار هتنزل قريب 
وشوفوا اما اقولكم
توقيعات ملهاش لازمة مش عايزين 
يعني تخش هنا بأدبك 
ومتتكلمش 
ولو نكتة عجبتك متضحكش تضحك ليه اساسا مش عايزة اسمع صوتك
داخلين القسم نهزر بقي ولا ايه 
وبعدين وانت بتقري الموضوع ده تربع ايدك وتنزل ايدك من عالماوس اساسا
وتبص عدل 
بلاش التتنيحة دي
ولا رفعة الحاجب 
لحسن انا عرفاكوا مبتجوش غير بالعين الحمرا 
انا حذرت اهو
اللي مش هيلتزم باللي قولته هطلعهولكوا قتيل



دا احنا مظلومين مع المشرفين

منقوووول


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

:yahoo::big29::big29:*برافوا عليكي يا ماري انتي :99:جبتي المفيد عشان لازم الناس تعرف قد ايه الاعضاء مظلموين:big29: ومقهورين من مشريفينا المستبدين*:yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

ههههههههههههههه
حلو يا ميرى
وصح احنا مظلومين مع المشرفين  :t32:


----------



## meery (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

وياريتهم سايبينا فى حالنا
لكن كل يوم نسمع عن اختفاء غضو

شكرا لمروركم الرااااائع


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



> *برافوا عليكي يا ماري انتي :99:جبتي المفيد عشان لازم الناس تعرف قد ايه الاعضاء مظلموين:big29: ومقهورين من مشريفينا المستبدين*


 
كده ياميرووووووو بقى احنا عاملييين معاكوا كده
طييييييييييييييب



> حلو يا ميرى
> وصح احنا مظلومين مع المشرفين :t32:


 
طب انتى بالتحديد بقى تتقى ربنا
كل يوم تنزلى مواضبع كتييييييير
يعنى اعمل اللى قالت عليييييييييييييييييييه
وارويكوا الاشراف ازاااااااى:ranting:



> وياريتهم سايبينا فى حالنا
> لكن كل يوم نسمع عن اختفاء غضو


 
يامفتررررررررريه
فين بس اللى اختفوووووووووووووا
ورينى واحد بس مقرفناش قصدى مش موجود:t33:


----------



## meery (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

انتوا كدة دايما الحقيقة تزعلكوا
ولا عشان احنا غلابة مش عاوزينا حتى نفضفض شوية 
عموما شكرا لمرورك


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

ميرسي حلوة اوي


----------



## sunny man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

منتهى القسوة على المشرفين


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



> انتوا كدة دايما الحقيقة تزعلكوا
> ولا عشان احنا غلابة مش عاوزينا حتى نفضفض شوية
> عموما شكرا لمرورك


 
يابت اتقى ربناااااا
هو ده كلام الحق برضه 
ماشى ياستى متشكرييييييييييين :smil13:


----------



## جيلان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

*حلو اوى يا ميرى بس خلى بالك انتى من ساعة ما اشتركت وانتى متوصية بالمشرفين 
خمسة نفاق كدى عشن تترئى ولا حاجة
بس جامد بجد :beee:

ربنا معاكى بئى عشن انتى بئيتى مستهدفة دلؤتى وزمان تويتى عنيها حمرا وكلها شرار وبتفكر حتغتالك ازاى*:nunu0000::act19::boxing:


----------



## meery (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



gift قال:


> ميرسي حلوة اوي



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## meery (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



sunny man قال:


> منتهى القسوة على المشرفين




قسوة على المشرفين !!!!!!!
انا شما ريحة خيانة
وهما الاعضاء عارفين يكلموا المشرفين اصلا


----------



## meery (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



twety قال:


> يابت اتقى ربناااااا
> هو ده كلام الحق برضه
> ماشى ياستى متشكرييييييييييين :smil13:




ايوة دة الحق
انا من يوم ما دخلت المنتدى مضطهدينى وانا غلبانة مش بتكلم 
leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr


----------



## meery (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *حلو اوى يا ميرى بس خلى بالك انتى من ساعة ما اشتركت وانتى متوصية بالمشرفين
> خمسة نفاق كدى عشن تترئى ولا حاجة
> بس جامد بجد :beee:
> 
> ربنا معاكى بئى عشن انتى بئيتى مستهدفة دلؤتى وزمان تويتى عنيها حمرا وكلها شرار وبتفكر حتغتالك ازاى*:nunu0000::act19::boxing:





هما كدة مستبدين 
بس هنعمل اية بقى ربنا كبير
واحنا الاعضاء غلابة هنعمل اية 
لازم نستحمل ومنتكلمش
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



twety قال:


> كده ياميرووووووو بقى احنا عاملييين معاكوا كده
> طييييييييييييييب
> 
> 
> ...


*الاخت تويتي من اهم المشرفين اللي عندنا واللي كتباه دا اكبر دليل علي التهديد والوعيد للاعضاء اللي عندها*
*فين حريه الراي وتلكم بصراحه*

*متخافيش يا ماري محدش من المشرفين هيقدر يعمل حاجه عارفه ليه لانك بتتكلمي بالحق وهتلاقي كتيرررررررر من الاعضاء انضموا ليكي*
*لانهم هتلقيهم زي حالتنا انا وانتي حسين بالظلم*​


----------



## meery (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

اية دة معقووول التهديد كدة عينى عينك
اية القهر دة
مش معقول اللى بيحصل فينا دة
بس متخافيش يا ميرو هما دايما بيتبعوا اسلوب التهديد واحنا هنصمد
الا صحيح يا ميرو مشفتيش حد من الجبهة الهاربة هما مش بيبانوا لييييية؟؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

*مش عارفه يا ماري يمكن يكونوا خايفين ولا حاجه
بس انا عندي احساس انهم لما يلقونا صامدين هيجوا ويقفوا جنبنا ويساعدونا*​


----------



## meery (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

ادينا مستنيين ربنا يفك اثرهم
ومش بعيدة يكونوا اختفوا 
اقصد اتخطفوا
ربنا يستر عليهم


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

كمان عاوزانا نتخطف:ranting:

انا هروح امن الدوله بقى
ابلغ عنكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

:t33::t33:


----------



## meery (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

لو روحتى مش هيسيبوكى 
اكيد بلاغات الاعضاء عنك كتيرة 
خليكى هنا ولا اقولك روحى روحى


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

طيب

انا راييييييييحه اهوووووو

وصيتك العيال قصدى الاعضاء
ياباتعه قصدى ياميييرى


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



twety قال:


> طيب
> 
> انا راييييييييحه اهوووووو
> 
> ...


*ايه دة بقه*
*بقه ايه ده*
*ده بقى ايه*
*احنا هنحمرء ياتويتى*
*الحمد لله عموما*
*انى مش هتخنق لوحدى*
*هكون انا وباتعة قصدى وميرى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

اة كلكوا عليا ولا اييييييييييييه

لا اهدوا بقى
وقولولى باى مؤقتا
والعبوا مع بعض متتاخنقوووووووووش

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فادية (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

احم احم 
حد بيجيب سيرة المشرفين هنا والا ايه :nunu0000:
اصلي مش لابسه النظارة بتاعتي :t9:​


----------



## meery (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

متتعبيش نفسك وتروحى يا تويتى 
انا بلغت عنك
وحالا هتلاقى التشريفة جاية تاخدك
وهنرتاح بقى  leasantrleasantrleasantr


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

ههههههههههههه  صدقينى عندك حق يا ميرى المشرفين دول حاجه صعبه يحذفوا المواضيع اللى متعجبهمش والمواضيع اللى تعجبهم يسبوها حرام عليهم  ولا بينظموا ولا حاجه خالص ولو سالتى حد منهم سؤال فى المنتدى يقولولك لما اشوف رد رأيس المنتدى ايه الاول دول ميعرفوش حاجه خالص ههههههههههههههههههههه 

يا جماعه انا بهزر علشان محدش يزعل .


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



بنت ماما العدرا قال:


> ههههههههههههه صدقينى عندك حق يا ميرى المشرفين دول حاجه صعبه يحذفوا المواضيع اللى متعجبهمش والمواضيع اللى تعجبهم يسبوها حرام عليهم ولا بينظموا ولا حاجه خالص ولو سالتى حد منهم سؤال فى المنتدى يقولولك لما اشوف رد رأيس المنتدى ايه الاول دول ميعرفوش حاجه خالص ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا جماعه انا بهزر علشان محدش يزعل .[/quot
> *معاكي حق*
> ...


----------



## meraaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

_ ايوة كده يامارى قولتى اللى الاعضاء كلهم نفسهم يقولوه
جدعه بجد هههههههههههههه عاوزين من ده تانى ههههههههههههه_​


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*


هو انتوا بتعترضوا على عمل المشرفين في المنتدى ولا ايه؟ :spor22:


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

ايوة كدة المعارضين زادوا 
لما نشوف المشرفين هيعملوا اييية ؟؟؟ 
بس مش عاوزة هروب


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



My Rock قال:


> هو انتوا بتعترضوا على عمل المشرفين في المنتدى ولا ايه؟ :spor22:


*ايه دا اشكرك يارب اخيرا يا ماري صوتنا ابتدي يوصل للجهات العليا ويحسوا بمعاناه الاعضاء اللي عندهم من قهر المشرفين المستبدين*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ونشكر ربنا مش قولتلك يا ماري انا عندي امل اني نسبه الاعضاء هيزيدوا لاني في كتير من الاعضاء حاسين بالمعاناه اللي احنا حسينها*​


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

كويس اوووووى 
بس عارفة هما لو ناصحين يعملوا اية ؟

يرقونا مشرفين ما هو لو بقينا مشرفين مش ممكن هنهاجم نفسنا هههههههههه


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *ايه دة بقه*
> *بقه ايه ده*
> *ده بقى ايه*
> *احنا هنحمرء ياتويتى*
> ...





فينك يا بيتر اختفيت لية انا قلت عددنا زاد
ولا عملتيها ياتويتى وخطفتية 
ربنا يستر عليك يا بيتر


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*



meery قال:


> ايوة كدة المعارضين زادوا
> لما نشوف المشرفين هيعملوا اييية ؟؟؟
> بس مش عاوزة هروب



عوزى تعرفى هيعملوا ايه المشرفين هيمسحوا الموضوع ده علشان انتو معترضين عليهم الموضوع اللى ميعجبهمش هيمسحوه دا بعد ازن رأيس المنتدى طبعا هههههههههههههههه.
وكمان مش بأديهم يعملوا حاجه مش كل شيوية اعضاء يعملوا مظاهرة يخليهم مشرفين ههههههههههههههههههههههه.:kap:


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

ان انتى كمان متضايقة منهم اووووووووووى
بس من دلوقت متقلقيش مفيش مواضيع هتتحذف خلاص
هى الحكاية سايبة ولا اية
اعتقد ان مفيش حاجة هتتحذف غيرى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

الموضوع جامد بجد بس مش عارف ليه حاسس والله اعلم ان فيه خيانة حاسس ان الكلام ده مش بتاع ميرى ده كلام تويتى وحاسس انها كنت بتحلم باللى عاوزة تعمله فينا وحبت تجس نبض الأعضاء من غير ما حد يشك فيها وعلشلن تسبكها هى اول واكتر مشرفة اتحمقت للموضوع وال ايه يا عينى غلبانة وما بترضاش بالظلم 
احترسوا يا اعضاء المنتدى دى مؤامرة من مؤامرات مشرفتنا الرقيقة تويتى والله اعلم ميرى مشتركة معاها ولا تويتى ضحكت عليها ووعدتها بترقية او باكو شيكولاته:yahoo:


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

يا يوحنا وهى تويتى بتاعة وعود وترقيات ولا حتى شيكولاتة 
لا دة كلامى متقلقش
وادينا بنحاربهم لما نشوف اية اخرتها
انت معانا ولا اييييييية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

طبعا معاكم بالروح وبالدم بس ما عنديش استعداد تتشطب العضوية بتاعتى يعنى انا معاكم على مسئوليتك يا زعيمة المتمردين


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مذكرات مشرفة قرفانة!!!!*

متقلقش يا يوحنا 
الى الجهاااااد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*حد فاكر الموضوع ده من الدفعه القديمه 

ملحوظه دونا في الفتره دي كانت مشرفه 
علي سبيل المثال
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حد فاكر الموضوع ده من الدفعه القديمه
> 
> ملحوظه دونا في الفتره دي كانت مشرفه
> علي سبيل المثال
> *​



*قصدك يعنى تقول للاعضاء ان ف حد سرب جزء من مذكراتى :fun_oops: هههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قصدك يعنى تقول للاعضاء ان ف حد سرب جزء من مذكراتى :fun_oops: هههههههه*



*لا قصد اقول ان الموضوع من ايام الفراعنه 
اثري 
من 2007
*​


----------

